# Female Marking



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Katie and I are not speaking right now







.

She is totally trained, or so I thought







. One day last week she got on my bed and peed on my bedspread. I didn't think too much about it, figured it was an accident. Washed the bedspread and have kept her off the bed since. Last night Katie Chloe and I were laying on the couch as we usually do. Katie could not seem to get comfortable. She would lay on me, get up, turn around and lay back down on me. My husband took her and tried to get her to go potty but she would not. He gave her back to me on the couch and she proceeded to climb up on the pillows behind me that my head was laying on and she fell asleep. When I got her up I found that she had peed on the pillows that I was laying on. Could she be starting to mark????







She had every opportunity to get off the couch and go do her business if she wanted as their is a set of stairs there. 

She was spayed at 8 months and she is now 10 months. If she is marking I need









Lynda


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Katie and I are not speaking right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would take her to the vet to have her checked for UTI.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Possibly! I know Toy, who is almost 4 yrs old will actually lift her leg and

pee on the side of something (usually the water bowl!!!) once in a great while.

I'd say she is trying to tell me the bowl is empty, except it wasn't! One time

she marked the side of a chair (thank God for Nature's Miracle). If Katie is 

doing this laying down I would have her checked for a possible urinary infection.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My first thought was a possible UTI







also, Lynda.

((((Lynda, Chloe, Katie))))

~Carole~


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I did not think of a UTI. I just made an appt with the Vet for 3:45 today. I will let you know how I make out. Thankfully, we have a Vet that is open 7 days a week.

Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks everybody. I did not think of a UTI. I just made an appt with the Vet for 3:45 today. I will let you know how I make out. Thankfully, we have a Vet that is open 7 days a week.
> 
> Lynda[/B]


If you can get a urine sample to take with you that might be good. If not, be sure that she doesn't urinate before your appointment so that she has urine available so the vet can get a sample.









Hope all turns out well....


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

_ do hope she is okay! but what is UTI







_


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _ do hope she is okay! but what is UTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UTI = Urinary Tract Infection.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It does not sound like she is marking. It sounds like she either has an infection or incontinence. Both of which are very treatable.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210416
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Sher


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just got back from the Vets and as luck would have it Katie did not have enough in her bladder to get a sample. They sent me home with a cup to get a sample of her urine but I really don't think I will be able to stick the cup under her, it is bigger than she is. Any one got any advice on how to get a sample for the Vet









Lynda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Someone posted this a long while back. I am thinking that it was "IamMomtoMissy" but am not positive. I saved it in my Maltese Information File. Hoping it is helpful to you.









Hugs,
carole

_"I use a styro coffee cup and cut down to about 1and 1/2 to 2 " high. I also sometimes use the little plastic "bathroom cups" ( not the waxed).
I know some with bashful babies







.. they get a small ladle and bend the handle so the cup is almost parallel to the handle.
Any of these will catch the urine.
As soon as the pooch squats.... push the 'colection container" in from behind...adn between the hind legs.. you may miss at first.. but you'll soon learn the a retail store area.. Sometimes slowly making a circle will catch enough if the aim isn't exact at first.
Missy is so used to it now it doesn't phase her at all. ( the squirt has lost all modesty! LOL) but at first she'd look around as if to say.. WHATEVER!!! are you doing back there??!! LOL
It is goo to try doing this now and again just to get them used to it even if you don't actually need the sample.
if you do need to take one to the vet.. be sure to do the collection as soon as taking to the vet as possible.. otherwise refrigerate.. and tell the vet when it was collected and if it had been refrigerated.
I by now pretty much know Missy's natural pee-times. If I am taking a sample to the vet I will take her out at closest natural time as possible. Missy however also almost always goes just before getting into the car.. so I always have a collection cup at the ready and if she does 'enough" for testing..I will give them this fresher sample.... ortherwise I still have the other."_


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Just got back from the Vets and as luck would have it Katie did not have enough in her bladder to get a sample. They sent me home with a cup to get a sample of her urine but I really don't think I will be able to stick the cup under her, it is bigger than she is. Any one got any advice on how to get a sample for the Vet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is easy! Try a soup ladle with a long handle. Then as soon as she squats just put the ladle under her. You won't need a lot of urine. I assume they gave you a jar with lid for it? If not, get a small tupperware-type container to put it in after you collect it. Then keep it refrigerated until you can get it to them.

Another way is if she potties inside: Turn the potty pad over so the plastic is on top. Then when she pees on it it won't sink in. Then use a syringe without the needle and use that to collect the urine that is on the pad.

Good luck!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you Aunty Carole and Kallie and Catcher's Mom. I will try all of those suggestions until I get a sample. 

Lynda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210532
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the potty pad upside down...syringe idea...sounds easier to me.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Just another reason I'm glad Frosty is a boy (who raises his leg).







Soup ladles work great on boys!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I got a urine sample, one last night and another one this morning. I used a big spoon for cooking and it worked great. I will no longer be cooking with it, but I will keep it for future use. My husband just brought this mornings sample to the Vets so we are now waiting to hear. I will keep you posted. Thanks for all the great suggestions.

Lynda


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The Vet just called, good news, no UTI. Bad news, don't know why she is doing this. Maybe she is just being naughty. The Vet does not beleive she is incontinent as she would be doing it in her bed when she is asleep, which she does not. She just told me to keep an eye on her







.

Lynda


----------

